# pyper has been attacked



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Today while out on a walk( and on the lead) pyper was attacked by a dog that seemed to come out of nowhere.The dog grabbed pyper by the head and shook her like a ragdoll,she was screaming!! As I tried to get the dog off the owner shouted at me to get my hands off his dog,as if I was about to watch my babies neck being broken! The dog was a pitbull type but I in no way blame the dog or the breed( I have met many lovely pitbulls) they just sadly end up in the wrong hands,i blame the owners! The dog should've been on a lead and muzzled.Pyper is normally a very confident happy girl but has trembled since we got back and wont let me out of her sight,such a shame,im so angry and upset! x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you, poor Pyper.
Hugs for you both.
Hope she has no physical injuries.


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Poor Pyper!!!!!!!! I feel your anger cos I know how I felt, it really shakes you up... Please report to the police!!!!!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh Mandy, that's appalling.  Poor Pyper, did you need to take her to the vet? I hope there's no physical damage, although I am sure there will be some psychological (at least for a while.) Is there anything you can do (eg. contact police?) Like you say in the wrong hands this is what can happen, and if its happened to Pyper it may well have done it/do it to other dogs too. If there's a report on record and it DOES happen again, maybe they can take action to remove the dog from its owner and place it with someone who will train it/teach it the right way to behave (hopefully its not too late for this dog.) I can only imagine how shaken up you must feel, I know how protective I am over our boys, I'd want to harm anything that tried to harm them (and I'm not like that at all.)  I hope Pyper is ok, and I reckon you need a glass of wine (or 2!) tonight too. x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

When I got her home I had blood on my hand and pyper has some on her head but I cant find where its coming from.I wrapped her in a blanket like a baby and just held her she was trembling so badly I have never seen her like that.she has stopped shaking now but when ever I get up she does too she is like my little shadow now,bless her.Im just so angry and hope it doesn't affect her wonderful happy nature xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh Mandy, this is awful, so sorry for pyper. You haven't said she sustained any phsical injury so am glad for that. Hope she gets over her fright soon and gets back to her normal self. What a cheek that owner telling you to get your hands of their dog, are they crazy! So many bad owners that ruin it for the good owners.

Your post about the blood went on at same time as mine, just seen it. So there is some physical injury, hope its nothing bad.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear about what happened to Pyper. Poor little thing. Hopefully it won't affect her. Some people have no control over their dogs even though in their own minds they think they do. It frustrates me. Then they seem to blame it on the victim.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank God she is alright! And you too. Big hugs to you both!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Mandy I would have done the same and have. While out with Harry (prior to G) his brothers and my friend were walking on the river bank we had just lucky put are boys back on their leads as we were coming up to a blind bend. As we got to it a great big GSD came round it with a terrier owner no where to be seen at the time!! Well I know our cairns can be gobby but it was so quick not a sound came out of them just my friend and me. The GSD grabbed Harry by the head and he flew through the air it all happened so quick as he landed Harry shot behind my legs, two of our cairns shot up the bank while on their extends,along with the other terrier watching what was happening, and Charlie the eldest stood his ground to protect my friend. As I have previously had two GSD I just grabbed his collar and did not let go as he was still trying to get behind my legs to get Harry who was very quiet which was not like him. I thought he will have to get though me first. The woman came running up to us saying sorry she had not seen us (I think she was not local but from the near by campsite so may not have known the walk well) She had trubble trying to get control of her GSD. We both gave her a right lecture on responsible dog ownership. Lucky and I don't know how? but Harry was not hurt just shocked. But it makes me cross when this sort of thing happens I hope you are both ok? I agree will Ali have a glass or bottle of wine!! When I first saw your post I thought it was from Kim about her new puppy Piper but any attack on our babies is bad, god if it had been Kim her Piper would have been kill instantly, sorry for ramberling on. Take care xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Mandy, that is just terrible, I really dread anything like this happening, poor Pyper, did the owner say anything when the dog eventually let go? - I'm guessing you didn't get a sorry out of him. Do you think you will get her checked out just to be sure or are you pretty sure it is just a very small wound. Give that girl lots of cuddles, I guess the good thing is you have your other lovely dogs around her so hopefully she shouldn't be wary of all dogs.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

mandym said:


> When I got her home I had blood on my hand and pyper has some on her head but I cant find where its coming from.I wrapped her in a blanket like a baby and just held her she was trembling so badly I have never seen her like that.she has stopped shaking now but when ever I get up she does too she is like my little shadow now,bless her.Im just so angry and hope it doesn't affect her wonderful happy nature xxx


My heart goes out to you (and Pyper, who's obviously had a major shock.) I totally know what you mean about potential effect of their nature. Our Alfie is definitely more jumpy since a dog came running and barking at him when we were out; the dog was luckily not physically violent towards him but he is now very wary of any other dogs that he sees.  Let's keep our fingers crossed for Pyper and Alfie that these memories fade and don't affect them long-term.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my!!! This is a fear of mine as I walk 2 poos and don't know how I would handle trying to protect them both!!! Praying Pyper is ok and healing physically and emotionlaly! I know you were quite shaken as well. i don't care the breed or size . . I would absolutely do whatever it took to protect my dogs!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

How terrible, this is real fear of mine, I wish it was an isolated story. I remember Katos owner going to the police, but I never saw an update. Good job you are able to stay with poor Pyper today, theres nothing like poo cuddles and if ever a day called for lots of them its today.


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

A dog attacked Bruno outside school yesterday. He had a collar & harness on but no owner in sight so may have escaped from a garden. It came up nice as pie & they were sniffing each other & then it suddenly started growling & biting. Bruno was a total wimp & didn't respond (which I'm pleased about as I don't want him to be aggressive). I didn't want to put my hand near the dog in case it bit me so i pushed him away with my foot. This didn't stop it so I'm a bit ashamed to say that I gave it a good kick & it ran away. I'm sure if the owner had seen it they would have had a real go at me but what else could I do? My little boy was with me so had to make sure he was ok & also didn't want Bruno to be hurt. He was fine afterwards but I was a bit shaken up. Hope Pyper ok x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Mandy I am so sorry to read this! I hope Pyper is ok. Did she have to go to the vet? How did you get the dog off???
I never go walking without my 'corrector' spray, it's a god send with off lead dogs and I have managed to prevent an attack with it. A good spray right in the face of the aggressor will usually stop them. You obviously aren't supposed to spray in the dogs face but if it stops my dog getting attacked then that's what I will do. Just a suggestion that may help in future, it really helps me feel more in control and able to protect my dogs. 
Big hugs to Pyper.


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

The water spray sounds like a great idea. Best to be prepared, sad to say


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Mandy!!! poor pyper girl!!! I know you will do your absolute best to get her confidence back, and get her happy again. you love her to bits, and it shows. 
I am so sorry this has happened to you.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weaktea said:


> The water spray sounds like a great idea. Best to be prepared, sad to say



This is Pet corrector. It's not water but loud hissing air, works a treat!

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-training-aids-dog-training-supplies-c-198_597/pet-corrector-spray-p-4116


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> This is Pet corrector. It's not water but loud hissing air, works a treat!
> 
> http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-training-aids-dog-training-supplies-c-198_597/pet-corrector-spray-p-4116


Gosh Karen that sounds fab. Definitely going to get one. Looks like it might work with all Bruno's bad habits too like jumping & barking. Better buy in bulk!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw so sorry to read this  really hope you are both ok and Pyper is not affected to much by it. Big hugs x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear, how scary, I bet you were both very shaken. Best wishes for a quick bounce back xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Mandy I am so sorry to read this! I hope Pyper is ok. Did she have to go to the vet? How did you get the dog off???
> I never go walking without my 'corrector' spray, it's a god send with off lead dogs and I have managed to prevent an attack with it. A good spray right in the face of the aggressor will usually stop them. You obviously aren't supposed to spray in the dogs face but if it stops my dog getting attacked then that's what I will do. Just a suggestion that may help in future, it really helps me feel more in control and able to protect my dogs.
> Big hugs to Pyper.


Karen I grabbed its collar and it went for me letting go of pyper so I pulled her back,picked her up and held her above my head,i didn't care if it went for me.I only had 2 dogs out with me which is unusual cos I usually have at least 4 so im glad on this occasion it was only 2.I also use the pet corrector but didn't have it with me and now a lesson learnt I will carry it at all times xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

What a horrible thing to happen to poor Piper, and to you too! Definitely a large glass of wine for you and a big juicy treat for Piper! I hope she isn't too shaken x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> Mandy I am so sorry to read this! I hope Pyper is ok. Did she have to go to the vet? How did you get the dog off???
> I never go walking without my 'corrector' spray, it's a god send with off lead dogs and I have managed to prevent an attack with it. A good spray right in the face of the aggressor will usually stop them. You obviously aren't supposed to spray in the dogs face but if it stops my dog getting attacked then that's what I will do. Just a suggestion that may help in future, it really helps me feel more in control and able to protect my dogs.
> Big hugs to Pyper.


What exactly is the corrector spray? I haven't heard of this before? Anything that can help prevent a dog attacking is worth a shot, even for the attacking dogs sake.


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

arlo said:


> What exactly is the corrector spray? I haven't heard of this before? Anything that can help prevent a dog attacking is worth a shot, even for the attacking dogs sake.


Karen has put link on her post. I've ordered 3!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

mandym said:


> Karen I grabbed its collar and it went for me letting go of pyper so I pulled her back,picked her up and held her above my head,i didn't care if it went for me.I only had 2 dogs out with me which is unusual cos I usually have at least 4 so im glad on this occasion it was only 2.I also use the pet corrector but didn't have it with me and now a lesson learnt I will carry it at all times xxx


Sod's law!! The one time you don't have the spray! Glad she and you are ok, it's complete instinct taking over when something like that happens. Good thing she is small enough to lift!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

arlo said:


> What exactly is the corrector spray? I haven't heard of this before? Anything that can help prevent a dog attacking is worth a shot, even for the attacking dogs sake.


Yes check out the link on my previous post. It's widely available, Pets at Home stock it too. My local pet shop also sold a carrier for it that just clips on to a belt or bag and keeps it handy and ready to go. I do feel a bit like the terminator when I go out but having a couple of incidents, one of which ended up with my dog being seriously hurt, I am much happier having this handy.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

How terrifying, for you and for Pyper. It makes me so mad that there are irresponsible dog owners out there who know too well that their dog is aggressive and just don't care!!!  I'm glad Pyper is ok and I hope it doesn't knock her confidence of being out and around other dogs. x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Weaktea said:


> Karen has put link on her post. I've ordered 3!


I have also ordered a couple of cans of it! It's always such a worry when I have Nellie off the lead but with this little 'weapon' I will feel a little safer


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hope you and pyper are ok now Mandy.
You were very lucky if it was a pitbull type dog, attacks by these dogs can be serious, fatal even.
Out of interest, what else did the owner say? No apologies? 
How old was he??


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> This is Pet corrector. It's not water but loud hissing air, works a treat!
> 
> http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-training-aids-dog-training-supplies-c-198_597/pet-corrector-spray-p-4116


Thanks for the link I have also ordered some.

Hope Pyper is feeling better this evening.


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Poor Pyper and you of course! I honestly don't understand why people like that want to keep dogs if theyre not going to train them and take responsibility for their behaviour. Unless just to intimidate others maybe? You had a lucky escape and hopefully will never see them again... Xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been thinking as I thought it a bit weird that the owners told you to get your hands off his dog........he KNEW that dog would turn on you once you touched it and that he would be in a whole load of trouble! I seriously hope you have reported it to the police, Mandy?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I haven't been on last couple of days so only catching up. Saw this and just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear you and Pyper had this experience. Sounds horrific for everyone involved. You did well to get the dog off Pyper and protect her. Does sound like the owner was frightened his dog would attack you, which is worrying as he is obviously more than aware if the dogs capabilities. Very sad when things like this happen and have the potential to physically and psychologically damage a perfectly lovely dog like Pyper. I hope you both recover and get over this. I hope the owner of the other dog somehow realises how potentially more devastating and brutal this attack could have been.

Take care.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just caught up with this thread. So sorry for the horrible attack you both suffered. Hope Pyper is ok and enjoys her next walk. You too for that matter. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So so sorry to hear this 

I hope both you and Pyper recover quickly from such a truly horrible ordeal 

xxx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the link to the Pet Corrector spray, we've just ordered one each too...hope we never have to use it but will feel a bit more protected having it with me. 

In the last couple of days we've heard of 2 bad attacks from other dog-walkers, one was serious, (a staffi) and the other a GSD on two of the routes we use in the New Forest.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Tinman said:


> Hope you and pyper are ok now Mandy.
> You were very lucky if it was a pitbull type dog, attacks by these dogs can be serious, fatal even.
> Out of interest, what else did the owner say? No apologies?
> How old was he??


 The owner was I would say in his twenties and definitely under the influence of something,all he said was to get my hands off his dog( a few swear words added too) and also shouted his dogs name.I only got the dog off because it snapped at me then he clicked the lead on his dog and legged it,no apology,nothing.I wont repeat what I shouted after him.I had to carry pyper home,i have never seen such a traumatised dog in my life.Tonight hse got pasta and chicken for tea and is happily lying at my feet with her favourite meaty roll so all good now I hope xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a horrible experience! I remember when Honey got bitten on her face as a young pup as she went past a rescue dog and licked it on the face. Both were on their leads but Honey suddenly pulled forward to lick it and it immediately attacked. She screamed like crazy too and had blood running out of her mouth. The owner was very apologetic but I later learnt this dog had attacked many other dogs and was usually allowed 'off lead'! These sort of owners shouldn't have dogs! Amazingly though, she was back to normal by the end of her walk and happy to greet other dogs. Hopefully Pyper will be back to her normal self tomorrow with no lasting effects. x


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

:hug: Sorry to hear about Pyper. That is one thing about going for walks, you never know what can happen. Lesson for everyone to be very vigilant when walking our dogs. Unless we know the dogs or area real well. Hopefully this is a once in life time thing. And Pyper will be back to her old self soon. I think animals have a way of being in present time more then we do. Pyper may need a little more comfort for the next few days. And maybe take her on walks were you know that there will be on Surprises..


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

This has made me feel sick thinking about this today  Poor Pyper, and what a shock for you Mandy. I'm also ordering some spray now. 
Out of interest, what are you supposed to do if your dog is attacked? I can imagine aderenalin kicking in and doing whatever it takes to get the dog off (including kicking if needs be!), but is there a safe recommended way of dealing with it?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I probably did everything the wrong way,i grabbed the dogs collar,nearly got bitten then held her above my head but when you see your baby being attacked like that all you can think about is getting her to safety.I am going to carry my can of pet corrector with me at all times now,a quick blast of that is enough to startle the dog who is attacking so you can get your dog to safety xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Mandy how horrible, poor Pyper :hug:. Hope she is going to be ok? I think the Pet Corrector spray is such a good idea.


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

mandym said:


> I probably did everything the wrong way,i grabbed the dogs collar,nearly got bitten then held her above my head but when you see your baby being attacked like that all you can think about is getting her to safety.I am going to carry my can of pet corrector with me at all times now,a quick blast of that is enough to startle the dog who is attacking so you can get your dog to safety xxx


As long as you didn't get hurt Mandy, and Pyper was safe that's all that matters xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mandym said:


> The owner was I would say in his twenties and definitely under the influence of something,all he said was to get my hands off his dog( a few swear words added too) and also shouted his dogs name.I only got the dog off because it snapped at me then he clicked the lead on his dog and legged it,no apology,nothing.I wont repeat what I shouted after him.I had to carry pyper home,i have never seen such a traumatised dog in my life.Tonight hse got pasta and chicken for tea and is happily lying at my feet with her favourite meaty roll so all good now I hope xxx


I thought as much, another irresponsible "status" dog owner,
I am just so pleased for you and paper that this wasn't any worse.
I hope you are ok and not too traumatised by today's events, and most importantly that it doesn't affect miss pypers daily walking routine xxxx
Love and poo hugs to all


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Tinman said:


> I thought as much, another irresponsible "status" dog owner,
> I am just so pleased for you and paper that this wasn't any worse.
> I hope you are ok and not too traumatised by today's events, and most importantly that it doesn't affect miss pypers daily walking routine xxxx
> Love and poo hugs to all


Thanks so much.She is such a lovable little girl im hoping she wont be affected but she certainly seems much better xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhh I really do feel for you, as I think every one does reading the posts, its a worst nightmare having your dog attacked by another dog is very upsetting, to have it attacked by a "pitbull" type must be terrifying, I'm so pleased that she seems to be recovering.
I worry about this scenario, I have fields on my doorstep that I walk R&R on, we never see anyone, but I do see gypsies walking their lurches on the land, and its crossed my mind if im on there with ruby, (not ralph as he is bigger) that their lurchers may mistake her for a rabbit & give chase!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i know it sounds bad but when i lived in the city and walked my dog i carried a cane. and i had to use it a few times .one time i all but used it on the owner of a dog . he would not control his dog i smacked his dog and then chased him. .i really hate people that have big dogs and are so macho as to not control them and most of them think it is funny


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha lumpy I can just imagine!!! The stick would work much better on the owner though, as with bull terrier dogs pain just makes them clamp down harder and will not stop them attacking. The air spray works in a way the dog isn't used to and so surprises and startles them. If a dog had a hold of my dog I would have no qualms about spraying the aggressor straight in the face, eyes or ears.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

would that work as good as pepper spray. i know if some thing happened to ginger i think i would not be responsible for my self .or the persons hospital bill .with the way we poo owners love our puppy's ,there would be hell to pay


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Pepper spray is illegal in the UK. You would also more than likely get your own dog with it and possibly yourself. That's the last thing you want if you are trying to get out of a dangerous situation. The air spray is a harmless alternative for us to use and will stop a dog in its tracks.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

What an awful thing to happen. I have never heard of corrector spray so will be ordering some now.

Hope Pyper is ok now, you will need to let us know how he was when out walking today.

Carol


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear about poor Pyper being attacked. It is something we all dread while out especially as our dogs want to be everybody's friend.
I bought the correction spray to try and deter her barking it worked about three times after that she thought I was playing. First time I used it she stopped instantly and ran away so it is excellent as a one off deterrent which is what is required if your dog is attacked.
That price is excellent I paid over £8 for one at a well known pet store. I am going to order a couple from the site.
This is for Pyper :hug:


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow for service! Bought 3 yesterday evening under £5 each for 50mls. £1.99 postage & arrived this morning! Can't advertise here but guess can pm me if want details. Am now sorted - aggressive dogs beware!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Mandy I've only just seen this, so sorry you had such a horrible experience. Hope you and Pyper are ok now. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> This is Pet corrector. It's not water but loud hissing air, works a treat!
> 
> http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-training-aids-dog-training-supplies-c-198_597/pet-corrector-spray-p-4116


What a good idea - we have used it for training but never thought of taking it on dog walks.

I hope Pyper is ok what a horrible shock for you all - try a get a walk date with some friendly dogs so she doesn't get fearful of all dogs. So annoying. Jenson got attacked - nothing like this - by a lab cross and the owner barely batted an eyelid just shouted at her dog and walked on. Sad when people really don't care, but that's probably why their dogs are like that in the first place!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

How is Pyper today? Have you taken her out for a walk? Hope she was ok and enjoyed herself and has forgotten all about her ordeal.  Thinking of you Mandy and Pyper. :hug:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

AliAlfie said:


> How is Pyper today? Have you taken her out for a walk? Hope she was ok and enjoyed herself and has forgotten all about her ordeal.  Thinking of you Mandy and Pyper. :hug:


She is fine in the house but out on her morning walk she saw a dog approaching that looked similar to the dog that attacked her and she hid behind me then tried to climb up my legs.she is normally so confident.I didn't pick her up,kept a reasonable distance and walked past then praised her afterwards,im hoping she will get her confidence back in time xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor pyper, looks like she will have to rebuild her confidence again.
Bloomin awful dog and owner, I bet they haven't even given a second thought to the ongoing affect its having on you and pyper x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

mandym said:


> She is fine in the house but out on her morning walk she saw a dog approaching that looked similar to the dog that attacked her and she hid behind me then tried to climb up my legs.she is normally so confident.I didn't pick her up,kept a reasonable distance and walked past then praised her afterwards,im hoping she will get her confidence back in time xxx



Bless poor Pyper! This is exactly what little Lola poo that I walk does, after being chased aggressively by a German shepherd. She has got a bit better but as soon as she sees a big dog she hides behind my legs and clambers all over wanting me to pick her up. I feel sorry for her but don't pick her up either. If a big dog comes too close she will panic and scream. It's so sad but we try to carry on as usual. I hope Pyper manages to get her confidence back soon. I'm sure she will with help from her mum!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I know how you feel, max was also attacked in our local park.

My advice: 1. tell the police, 2. Take her for a walk in exactly the same place sooner rather than later, let her build her confidence again. This was the advice our dog traing gave and she wasnt wrong. 

Take care xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> I know how you feel, max was also attacked in our local park.
> 
> My advice: 1. tell the police, 2. Take her for a walk in exactly the same place sooner rather than later, let her build her confidence again. This was the advice our dog traing gave and she wasnt wrong.
> 
> Take care xx


Thanks Sam I will do that today because I was actually avoiding it which I guess isn't really a good idea,think I need to build up my confidence too lol xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Have been thinking of this even more today... Can somewhat understand your loss of confidence in going back there Mandy. 

My aunt was out with her dog (yorkie) for an on lead for a walk a few days ago. An off lead husky came from nowhere and took her dog and shook her violently. No sign of an owner, husky ran off after being kicked by my aunt. Sadly after 2 days in intensive care the little dog has passed away. My aunt is utterly traumatised. It is frightening.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your aunts poor little dog!!! That's awful 
I hope she has still reported it to the police and council.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> So sorry to hear about your aunts poor little dog!!! That's awful
> I hope she has still reported it to the police and council.


The authorities are aware. Sad for them. Can't imagine the sadness.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh Ruth, that's awful, so sorry for your aunt.

What a dreadful thing to happen, I hope the police manage to track down the owner and do something about it...things like this shouldn't be allowed to happen.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

That's awful! My friends mums dog was killed by a standard poodle,the owners got a verbal warning then my friends mum died 3 months later such a sad time which she says made them even more determined to try and change the laws but I doubt it will,unless its a human they don't want to know but what they don't realise is that if these dogs can attack a dog that badly they are more than capable of doing the same to a small child,its an accident waiting to happen! xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mandym said:


> That's awful! My friends mums dog was killed by a standard poodle,the owners got a verbal warning then my friends mum died 3 months later such a sad time which she says made them even more determined to try and change the laws but I doubt it will,unless its a human they don't want to know but what they don't realise is that if these dogs can attack a dog that badly they are more than capable of doing the same to a small child,its an accident waiting to happen! xxx


Gosh... That's horrendous too! I don't know much about standard poodles, seems out of character? Just goes to show it really is all in the breeding and thereafter the treatment of the dog and how it's trained. I think anyway. Does make you wonder though.. And worry.


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

All these dog attacks are just horrifying, so traumatising for the families involved and the poor dogs sometimes don't regain their confidence for a long time.. Bobby is quite wary when on walks now after being pinned to floor by a springer spaniel.. I guess no dog can be trusted 100 per cent regardless of breed!! 
Mandy..... I do hope Pyper has recovered from her awful experience!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Gosh... That's horrendous too! I don't know much about standard poodles, seems out of character? Just goes to show it really is all in the breeding and thereafter the treatment of the dog and how it's trained. I think anyway. Does make you wonder though.. And worry.


The only dog I have ever been bitten by was a standard poodle!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> The only dog I have ever been bitten by was a standard poodle!!


I suppose any dog has the capability of it, I didn't think of a standard poodle though. I have only ever met 2 standards and they were both HUGE and very very difficult to control (badly trained?).


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh Mandy, poor Pyper & poor you 



Sam1 said:


> I know how you feel, max was also attacked in our local park.
> 
> My advice: 1. tell the police, 2. Take her for a walk in exactly the same place sooner rather than later, let her build her confidence again. This was the advice our dog traing gave and she wasnt wrong.
> 
> Take care xx


Definitely agree with Sam on this. The dog could attack again & if it was that violent it could also attack a child. 

Hopefully a few walks in the Sam place & Pyper & your confidence will return. 
Hugs to you both XXX


----------

